# Melkkos (Milk food)



## Snip 13 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just wanted to share a traditional South African comfort food recipe with all of you. We eat this as a dessert in winter or even as a main course 

4 cups of milk
3/4 of a cup all purpose flour
2 tbs of butter (cold)
Good pinch of salt
Cinnamon stick
 Cinnamon Sugar to serve

Mix flour and salt in a mixing bowl. Rub butter into four with fingertips till it resembles cake crumbs.
Bring the milk to a boil in a pot with cinnamon stick. Add flour and butter mix a little at a time while stirring with a wooden spoon. Mixture will have lumps that will be like mini dumpling once cooked. Don't try and smooth the mix. Turn heat down and simmer for 10-15 mins.
Ladle into soup bowl and sprinkle with cinnamon sugar. Enjoy warm


----------



## pacanis (Jul 24, 2011)

This sounds like it would warm you up on a cold night.
I'd love to see a pic so I could get an idea of the texture.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 25, 2011)

pacanis said:


> This sounds like it would warm you up on a cold night.
> I'd love to see a pic so I could get an idea of the texture.



It is a comforting winter dish. Haven't made it recently so I don't have pics. Must still get into taking photo's of what I cook, it's not something I ever do.
The texture is like a thick custard with soft cooked mini dumplings.
You can google melkkos recipe and it will give you an idea, most recipes are similar and it looks the same on the pics I've seen.
This is the traditional method of making it but you could also use sago or chopped up fresh pasta sheets if you don't feel like making the dough


----------

